# HC in a low light tank



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi !

How well do you think HC would do in 7 Gallon, 18 Watt tank ? Would it manage to stay healthy and propogate ?

If HC is a bad choice, what would be a good fourground plant for such tank ? (7 gallongs, 18W, eco complete, dyi co2, ei dosing)

Thanks !


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I had about 18 watts of desk lamp PC light on a 2 gallon tank, about 6 inches above the water, and it was low light. I used Excel for carbon and EI dosing. My plants grew, but very slowly. So, on the larger tank you have, 18 watts would likely be too low to have much luck with HC.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

HC would probably grow up toward the light, if it grew at all, in that low light. If you like crypts you could try a foreground of crypt parva. It's the smallest of the crypts and can be used to make a nice foreground.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with it. As the others said, it might grow but you probably won't get the effect your looking for. You could just cover some rocks with riccia and it would make a very nice grass foreground. I am growing it quite easily with 18w on a 5g using excel and EI.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

You could try doing something like this with flame moss on mesh although it takes a long time to get this much flame moss.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

I wouldn't reccommend it. I personally use 130w on a 20L with pressurized CO2. It still grows slow. I use excel too.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, everyone ! I very much appreciate your personal experiences !

I just found a 36W fixture that will fit over my 30C cube (7 gallon), so I can try 36 watts over this tank. I am guessing this would be enough for HC.

By the way, if anyone is looking for a good fixture for 7 gallon - there is nice 12" 36W Aqualight fixture. It only comes with 50/50 bulbs, but Coralife sells 10K replacement bulbs for that fixture.


----------



## voshod (Mar 22, 2007)

mikenas102,

Although I personally don't quite like moss, I have to say that carpet looks awsome !!! How long did it take to fill in like this ?


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

It really depends on how much you start with. I started with a small amount, barely enough to cover a 2X2 section, and it came from overseas so it wasn't in the best shape. I would estimate that's about 6-8 months worth of growth and repeated propagation. I've since become good at growing this moss and can do it a little quicker now.


----------



## Finch_man (Dec 15, 2006)

I have 9 watts over a 2.5 gallon with excel grows pretty slow, with no algae and looks pretty good to.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

mikenas102 said:


> It really depends on how much you start with. I started with a small amount, barely enough to cover a 2X2 section, and it came from overseas so it wasn't in the best shape. I would estimate that's about 6-8 months worth of growth and repeated propagation. I've since become good at growing this moss and can do it a little quicker now.


Sorry to hijack but can you share your tips? I've just got some flame moss and would like to bulk it up ASAP!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Don't wait forever to propagate it. Once it reaches an inch thin it out and tie it to another piece to start growing. Don't use too much or bunch it up too much when you tie it down because once it reaches a height of about an inch new shoots will thicken up the bottom. If you already have it too thick down there the bottoms will just brown out. It seems to prefer good current over slower current. Like most mosses, the cooler the water the better. I use both CO2 and Excel and as with most plants more light=faster growth. In my opinion frequent water changes (2-3 a week) will speed the growth more than any ferts you can put in it.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Cheers! I will try those methods with the flame and stringy moss I have recently been sent! Thank-you!


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

I have 45G with 45cm height, I had 2x80W Mercury vapour lamps on it, and my HC just got brown and rot away. I had macros, CO2 and Excel but nearly all of them rot away. Until I changed my lighting to 2x125W mercury vapours. Now theyre lushy green although growing slowly still.

Good luck


----------

